# My new favorite thing about my Kindle



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

I love reading anonymously.  I mean, really love it!  And I'm not even reading anything juicy or eyebrow raising.

I'm one of those people who will pick up and read anything that catches my eye.  I always hated my entire personality being judged by what I happen to be reading at that particular moment.  Ever since I received my Kindle not a single person has said.."Why on earth are you reading that"  I love that!

I had no idea this was going to be such a positive factor for me.  Anyone else feel this way?

Deb


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Absolutely!  I love that no one can tell whether or not I'm reading "A Brief History of Time" or "The Impetuous Pirate".  Also, it looks technical to people who don't know what it is, so they automatically think I'm smarter than I may actually be.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, I agree, this is a major bonus especially since I've been on a tear with "naked torso" books  

L


----------



## MissMolly (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree completely! I am in my late 30's and I am reading the Private series which is meant for teenage
girls. I am glad that no one knows what I am reading. Can you imagine the looks I would get if they
could see the cover?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

When Harry Potter first came out in the UK I heard that there were different covers so that adults could read the books without feeling embarrassed. So I am guessing that the ability to hide what you are reading is appreciated by many.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going back and reading (Or re-reading!) many books that could be considered childrens books, Alice in wonderland, through the looking glass, wizard of oz, the Narnia series, etc. I appreciate that this mid-fifties man doesn't have to explain what he's reading.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I am so with you on this one.  I have been known to pick up both trash and treasure as I call them.  I find that I get just as much enjoyment from both.  Sometimes you just can't pick up anything too heavy to read if there is a lot of stress in your life at that time.  Sometimes you just need to escape.  I have some friends that think those books are beneath them so I am glad that they can't see either.  

If you have both kinds on your kindle just pull up the other if they ask to see the Kindle.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Marguerite said:


> I am so with you on this one. I have been known to pick up both trash and treasure as I call them. I find that I get just as much enjoyment from both. Sometimes you just can't pick up anything too heavy to read if there is a lot of stress in your life at that time. Sometimes you just need to escape. I have some friends that think those books are beneath them so I am glad that they can't see either.
> 
> If you have both kinds on your kindle just pull up the other if they ask to see the Kindle.


lol, that can present some exciting challeneges. My manager wanted me to bring in my kindle so his manager could see it. I had to find a really creative way to arrange the contents so the book at the top wasn't "His Lady Mistress". (What? It was free!)


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't care what people think about my reading. If anybody raises an eyebrow about it and has the temerity to offer an unsolicited comment, I'll return the favor, and ask 'em what the hell they were thinking when they bought that outfit they got on.

Public scrutiny of my google searches on the other hand, now that's a different story, hehe.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree! I really don't care if people see what I am reading to the most extent, but I am working in a somewhat rarefied academic environment and if I decide I want to read some light fluff book, before the Kindle I would get these "looks" from some people that I had to work with and who made some snap decisions about me based off of what I happened to be reading at that time. That did factor into their interactions with me for a bit which impacted my project and was very frustrating.

With my Kindle I can now read anything I want and not worry about it. It is annoying that I have to even think about it but when working with folks who base your worth on silly things and then treat you as intellectually inferior because of it...aarrrggghhh. Without a doubt, a Kindle benefit!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL Especially when reading the kama sutra! LOL


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

That is a great perk. I don't know if I care or not.  I know I'm guilty of judging what people are reading, I have SOME NERVE!  But I have noticed a lot of people look at me 'oddly' if I am reading a classic.  You know, because I'm black, I should be reading some urban-fiction instead of Henry James.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

busy91 said:


> That is a great perk. I don't know if I care or not. I know I'm guilty of judging what people are reading, I have SOME NERVE! But I have noticed a lot of people look at me 'oddly' if I am reading a classic. You know, because I'm black, I should be reading some urban-fiction instead of Henry James.


Shouldn't you be reading vampire novels? (lol, I think everyone should read vampire novels.) It works both ways, I guess. I got an omnibus edition of the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy while in college that was bound exactly like a bible, if you didn't look at the title. I took it on a field trip, and didn't get interrupted for 3. straight. hours. b/c everyone thought I was deeply religious and they didn't want to disturb me.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Shouldn't you be reading vampire novels? (lol, I think everyone should read vampire novels.) It works both ways, I guess. I got an omnibus edition of the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy while in college that was bound exactly like a bible, if you didn't look at the title. I took it on a field trip, and didn't get interrupted for 3. straight. hours. b/c everyone thought I was deeply religious and they didn't want to disturb me.


LOL! I see everyone and their mother reading the Twilight series. It is like Harry Potter all over again (which by the way I read and didn't care who knew it).


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Shouldn't you be reading vampire novels? (lol, I think everyone should read vampire novels.) It works both ways, I guess. I got an omnibus edition of the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy while in college that was bound exactly like a bible, if you didn't look at the title. I took it on a field trip, and didn't get interrupted for 3. straight. hours. b/c everyone thought I was deeply religious and they didn't want to disturb me.


Was that the black leather edition with gold leaf and gilt edges? I had that one, it was my favorite book.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

.



Encender Vaquero said:


> Was that the black leather edition with gold leaf and gilt edges? I had that one, it was my favorite book.


That's the exact one. Had a satin ribbon in it as a bookmark. People only looked at you funny when you laughed out loud.  Coincidentally, there's been a version of Lamb published in the same style.



busy91 said:


> LOL! I see everyone and their mother reading the Twilight series. It is like Harry Potter all over again (which by the way I read and didn't care who knew it).


I started reading those when I worked at the airport, and everyone laughed at me for reading children's books. So I started reading them out loud during our slack times. By the time the fourth one came out (I think it was the fourth one: Goblet of Fire, in any case), people were asking me to get them copies at the midnight party b/c they knew I'd be going. It was hilarious. I liked the Twilight series for what it was. I also like the Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants series. I'm outside the target audience for both series, but still enjoyed them. Fortunately, however, I read all of Twilight on my kindle, so nobody could tell what I was reading. If I read the next Laurell Hamilton book, it will be on kindle. Too many people recognize the name now to carry her books out in public with the covers on them.


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

You should have seen the looks i got reading the hardcopy version of "The God Delusion". I felt like people were going to attack me.


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

KindleKid said:


> You should have seen the looks i got reading the hardcopy version of "The God Delusion". I felt like people were going to attack me.


LOL, at least you were only going to be attacked. Around here they would try to convert you. Attack only followed if you did not bow to their beliefs after the preaching.


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Absolutely! I love that no one can tell whether or not I'm reading "A Brief History of Time" or "The Impetuous Pirate". Also, it looks technical to people who don't know what it is, so they automatically think I'm smarter than I may actually be.


LOL!

I've never really noticed that people judge me based on what I'm reading. But I also must admit I'm not much of a public reader.


----------



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

That reason was one of the things I used to justify the purchase of my Kindle.  There were books I wanted to read, but didn't want to be "seen" reading.  I like reading things I disagree with, perhaps I might actually LEARN something.  I doubt it will change my mind, but the last thing I would want is to get into a fight with some stranger.  Politics and religion are not topics I want to debate with strangers.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, stuff like the Kama Sutra , lol


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I can read Harry Potter whenever I want to, without people looking at me weird


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sweety18 said:


> I can read Harry Potter whenever I want to, without people looking at me weird


Actually, you can't, since it's not on the Kindle....legally, that is.

L


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Actually, you can't, since it's not on the Kindle....legally, that is.
> 
> L


Dang, I guess I might as well get rid of my Kindle then


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I had to go to a recital for one of my grandsons.  I sat in the back and listen to my book and no one noticed.   His teacher said it was the first time she saw me without a book in my hand (Kindle 2 was in my pocket)

Tessa 

PS  I did go to every rehearsal  and help make some costumes.


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> When Harry Potter first came out in the UK I heard that there were different covers so that adults could read the books without feeling embarrassed. So I am guessing that the ability to hide what you are reading is appreciated by many.


Wish I'd had that option when I flew through Frankfurt a couple years ago. Got a security inspector who decided he wanted to flirt and tease me. Started with the snacks I'd packed for the plane (he pretended to confiscate them), but his eyes got big and his smile even bigger when he saw I was reading Harry Potter. He raised his eyebrows, looked back and forth between me (about 41 at the time), the book, me, the book, and said "Harry Potter?"

I chose to have fun with it, but still... will be nice to be just a bit more discreet with advertising what I'm reading in those situations!

(I'll also admit I've chosen what to take on a plane based on if I cared or not about the "image" I was projecting)


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

I also love that no one can tell when I've finished one book and started on another. Being, I guess, an uncommonly fast reader, the comments get old pretty fast. This way, only the quiet clicking of page buttons is the only sign of progress.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry, but I'm on the opposite side of the fence. Now I _don't_ get to recommend books I'm reading to people. It's both my loss and theirs.


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Sorry, but I'm on the opposite side of the fence. Now I _don't_ get to recommend books I'm reading to people. It's both my loss and theirs.


Actually, I sometimes feel a little sad about that. Yesterday, I saw someone reading the book I was reading on my Kindle. I let the opportunity pass instead of striking up a conversation.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

This is actually something I miss about DTBs.  I loved for people to notice what I was reading and ask me about it or, if they'd read it, discuss it with me.  The only time I worried about it is if I was reading something controversial ("The God Delusion" for example), and even then I only worried about it if I was at work and a customer might see it and try to argue with me about it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Living in the NASCAR belt, people will look at anyone funny that is reading any kind of book in public.  I never did it much until I got my Kindle.

For those of you that are worried about what other people think of you while you read regular pre-Kindle books, you can always make yourselves generic book jackets to cover up the titles.  Make an impression, wrap your books in foil.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok, I'll concede that if you work as, say, a receptionist at PETA, you might wanna have this on kindle:


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree: my co-workers would lovingly tease me that every day (or so it seeme to them) I had a new book.  Now, no one knows how fast I go through books.  (Especially good when I plowed through the Southern Vampire Series: a book a day)

And...sure...if I have the occasional *naughty* book    All the better that no one knows what I am reading....


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> And...sure...if I have the occasional *naughty* book  All the better that no one knows what I am reading....


Why, KindleKay, I didn't know you had a depraved side, I like you better already!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

What's not to like? She's female...you seem to like those just fine.


Encender Vaquero said:


> Why, KindleKay, I didn't know you had a depraved side, I like you better already!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> What's not to like? She's female...you seem to like those just fine.


Well, being female is just like the height requirement to get into the park; it's the depravity level that determines what rides they can go on, hehe.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Well...it is not something that I tell very often...but this thread warranted it!  

And EV- I thought you liked me just fine


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> Well...it is not something that I tell very often...but this thread warranted it!
> 
> And EV- I thought you liked me just fine


Did 'n do! ...just didn't want your naughty side to go unappreciated is all


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah-  naughty side is coming out more now that I can do my reading anywhere with no one knowing   

Just an unexpected Kindlebonus, that's all...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Well as long as you don't have a "When Harry Met Sally" moment, I guess it'll be OK. 

Yes, I'll read what she's reading please!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, Vampy, you have been out of pocket and missed me reading Bridges of Madison County.  Which I read cause I felt the need for something romantic.  Yeah.  Not.  I. Hated. It.  Seriously hated it.

So perhaps that was my When Harry Meets Sally moment?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

If you hated it, it wasn't your WHMS moment.  It's more like the Herbal Essence shampoo commercials.  They stole the idea from that movie.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Living in the NASCAR belt, people will look at anyone funny that is reading any kind of book in public. I never did it much until I got my Kindle.
> 
> For those of you that are worried about what other people think of you while you read regular pre-Kindle books, you can always make yourselves generic book jackets to cover up the titles. Make an impression, wrap your books in foil.


I was at a NASCAR race a couple of wekends ago... and was mazed at the people there with books, reading in the stands. Never have seen that before...


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Well, being female is just like the height requirement to get into the park; it's the depravity level that determines what rides they can go on, hehe.


HA! If this wasn't a family board, I'd make the e-ticket joke here. Or the Six Flags joke. Or the joke someone told me about the doctor on Nip/Tuck which might also apply here. (I've never seen the show, but friend Terry mentioned that he should be his own theme park attraction. But I digress.)



> And...sure...if I have the occasional *naughty* book All the better that no one knows what I am reading....


KK, this is exactly why I had to stop reading Laurell Hamilton books at work. One, they went from bad novels to bad porn novels, and then everyone found out who she was. My worst day was when the obnoxious fat guy behind me said "Oh, you're reading that too? I got my copy last week." I think I ran out the hot water in the county that night standing in the shower.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> My worst day was when the obnoxious fat guy behind me said "Oh, you're reading that too? I got my copy last week." I think I ran out the hot water in the county that night standing in the shower.


Oh, man, now I feel like I need a shower. (Shudders)

Betsy


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Reading the occasional "naughty" book at work is a good reason to have the Kindle. I like the idea of reading what I want and not worrying about what people might say. However, if you are going to read one at work, just make sure you don't blush while reading - that might tip people off.   Fortunately, I apparently don't blush, beacuse I have read them at work and no one noticed. I have also read them at home, and Hubby doesn't seem to notice either.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> HA! If this wasn't a family board, I'd make the e-ticket joke here. Or the Six Flags joke. Or the joke someone told me about the doctor on Nip/Tuck which might also apply here. (I've never seen the show, but friend Terry mentioned that he should be his own theme park attraction. But I digress.)
> KK, this is exactly why I had to stop reading Laurell Hamilton books at work. One, they went from bad novels to bad porn novels, and then everyone found out who she was. My worst day was when the obnoxious fat guy behind me said "Oh, you're reading that too? I got my copy last week." I think I ran out the hot water in the county that night standing in the shower.


She even stopped pretending much in some of them that there even had to be much of a plot.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't care what people think of my reading, AND I like the anonymity of reading on the Kindle.

Like I'm not ashamed of blue jeans, but wouldn't wear them to a wedding.  Sometimes I just like to show or hide different parts of my personality.  And sometimes I just don't want to solicit comments.  I've recently read "The Heroin Diaries" and didn't want to hear from strangers about the addict in their family.  I'm now reading "The Watchmen" (not on Kindle), but I leave it home because I don't want to talk about why I'm reading a novel-length comic book.

The other day at work, one of the attorneys wanted to check out my Kindle.  I happened to be reading a diet book.  Nothing wrong with that, of course.  But I did switch books before I handed it to him.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Avalon said:


> I don't care what people think of my reading, AND I like the anonymity of reading on the Kindle.
> 
> The other day at work, one of the attorneys wanted to check out my Kindle. I happened to be reading a diet book. Nothing wrong with that, of course. But I did switch books before I handed it to him.


I have been reading a lot of "children's" books lately. (Wizard of Oz, Alice in Wonderland, Through the Looking Glass, Just so Stories, etc.) I like the fact that I don't have to put up with the "Why are you reading That" comments. And I also change the book before the demos.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

It doesn't bother me if my 'children's books' have adult or child covers.  I read my sons HP books with the child cover, and I have the Narnia books with the child cover.  I even read Lemony Snicket books in public...I dare someone to say something to me!!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

busy91 said:


> It doesn't bother me if my 'children's books' have adult or child covers. I read my sons HP books with the child cover, and I have the Narnia books with the child cover. I even read Lemony Snicket books in public...I dare someone to say something to me!!


I LOVE the Lemony Snicket books. I'm not sure they were aimed at children at all.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

The reading anonomously can have it's disadvantages also. Since my husband can't see what book I'm reading, he'll ask me every couple of days 'what are you reading now'. With two small children at home, I don't get to read as often as I would like and it takes me a while to get through a book. So my answer a lot of the time is 'the same book I was reading the last time you asked'.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> The reading anonomously can have it's disadvantages also. Since my husband can't see what book I'm reading, he'll ask me every couple of days 'what are you reading now'. With two small children at home, I don't get to read as often as I would like and it takes me a while to get through a book. So my answer a lot of the time is 'the same book I was reading the last time you asked'.


Keep using that answer. Eventually he will stop asking=More reading time without answering questions.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

intinst said:


> Keep using that answer. Eventually he will stop asking=More reading time without answering questions.


I doubt it. When I tell him the name of the book, then he'll ask what it's about. If I tell him the same book, he'll ask 'what's going on now'. I would tell him to read it himself but he has no interest in a kindle. Maybe when I download a book, I'll print off a description of it at the same time. When he asks what I'm reading, I'll hand him the description.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> Maybe when I download a book, I'll print off a description of it at the same time. When he asks what I'm reading, I'll hand him the description.


I think I need to do that for MYSELF. I've got so many books on MyK now that I forget what half of them are supposed to be about. Not an issue if I got them from Amazon, I can go look them up, but the PDFs and other books I emailed are a bit more of a challenge.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Well, being female is just like the height requirement to get into the park; it's the depravity level that determines what rides they can go on, hehe.


ROFLMCLAO


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Avalon said:


> The other day at work, one of the attorneys wanted to check out my Kindle. I happened to be reading a diet book. Nothing wrong with that, of course. But I did switch books before I handed it to him.


Yeah I do that all the time. It is mostly because if I am in the middle of a LKH book I may not be sure exactly where I left off and ...hmmm...well yeah. Since I read a variety of books I always have one handle that is good for people to sample.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh, yes, I have done that, too.  Someone asks to see Sookie, and I get out of whatever I am currently reading.  Not so much that I am nervous about what I am reading but I don't want anyone to lose my place!!  

I usually get into the manuel or Leslie's FAQ for them to play with.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the nuclear book sample on mine to show people. .  . .

Ann


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

The problem I have with not being able to see the cover is that it can make it harder to choose books. Contrary to the saying... I think you Can judge a book by it's cover... romance has man with bared chest, mystery has a bloody implement, chic lit is pink & w/skinny stick woman. This helps me typecast a book as something I want to read or not. Or something I am in the mood to read at that point in time.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Was [Hitchhiker's Guide] the black leather edition with gold leaf and gilt edges? I had that one, it was my favorite book.


I still have it. It's possibly the only DTB that will survive the purge...

Oh, and on topic: Yeah, I love the anonymity of Kindle books. However my better half likes to know what I'm reading (since he may want to read whatever it is), and now he's complaining


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> KK, this is exactly why I had to stop reading Laurell Hamilton books at work. One, they went from bad novels to bad porn novels, and then everyone found out who she was. My worst day was when the obnoxious fat guy behind me said "Oh, you're reading that too? I got my copy last week." I think I ran out the hot water in the county that night standing in the shower.


Is it wrong for unattractive people to read vampire porn? I can see being offended if he then suggested that the two of you re-enact certain key scenes, but otherwise, he may just have been making conversation. That's just my take on it since I don't know the involved parties.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

akjak said:


> I still have it. It's possibly the only DTB that will survive the purge...
> 
> Oh, and on topic: Yeah, I love the anonymity of Kindle books. However my better half likes to know what I'm reading (since he may want to read whatever it is), and now he's complaining


Absolutely love this book. I also have the Illiad and the Oddesy in this type of book. I read it on the flight to Baghdad and had about half of it read before we landed. Everyone thought I was reading the bible and was very impressed with how fast I was reading it.


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm in an office space surrounded by members of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints (Mormons.)  My Kindle copy of the Bible lets me do a bit of reading without the annoyance of being approached as a possible convert.  Otherwise, I'd have to hide it in a vampire porn slipcover.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Zeronewbury said:


> I'm in an office space surrounded by members of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints (Mormons.) My Kindle copy of the Bible lets me do a bit of reading without the annoyance of being approached as a possible convert. Otherwise, I'd have to hide it in a vampire porn slipcover.


I know how you feel, I used to fly into Salt Lake City allot, and it seemed like half the people on the plane were mormon missionary's, bent on conversion. I stopped having a problem when I started carrying a book titled "Green Witchcraft" leaving the cover plainly visible. Its the only time Ive felt comfortable with a title or cover in public, like you all said, too many: comments, judgments, accusations, etc...
I love my Kindle!!


----------



## devoniuk (Mar 15, 2009)

While I've never worried much about what other people think about my reading, I have to agree that the anonymity is pretty cool. Perhaps strangely, my biggest concern has been people laughing at my naked Kindle (before I got a cover). My DH laughs and calls it my iPod on steroids. So, I am glad to have a cover now. The judgment about reading on a device ("aren't there enough screens in the world??!!") is something I don't relish.

So far my favorite thing is being able to travel without a stack of books. I'm voracious, so always require at least 3 books on every trip. Even short ones. At dinner with my step-son (college) the other night, he didn't laugh at me for being a geek, as I expected. Instead, he thoughtfully said that it would sure beat the heck out of carrying his textbooks across campus to class...which got me thinking about textbook conversions and applications of the Kindle in school settings.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Just before last year's vacation, I got obsessed with "one bagging" it while traveling. It means basically going anywhere for any length of time on just a single carry-on size bag. The best site to start reading about it is www.onebag.com

Anyway... Since I did all that research (and had a very successful "one bag" vacation), I've been really wanting to travel more. Getting anywhere from Alaska is much more expensive, ($300-400 just to get to Seattle) but dangit I really want to travel with my Kindle! 

My mother and I are planning a trip to New Zealand next winter, and I plan to seriously test the endurance limits of the K2 battery... Ha ha ha.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

akjak said:


> Just before last year's vacation, I got obsessed with "one bagging" it while traveling. It means basically going anywhere for any length of time on just a single carry-on size bag. The best site to start reading about it is www.onebag.com
> 
> Anyway... Since I did all that research (and had a very successful "one bag" vacation), I've been really wanting to travel more. Getting anywhere from Alaska is much more expensive, ($300-400 just to get to Seattle) but dangit I really want to travel with my Kindle!
> 
> My mother and I are planning a trip to New Zealand next winter, and I plan to seriously test the endurance limits of the K2 battery... Ha ha ha.


It always drives me crazy that it costs so much just to get as far as Seattle. We went to Hawaii over the holidays and the tickets to Seattle cost more than the flight from Seattle to Kauai. I am also jealous of your upcoming trip to New Zealand. That sounds like so much fun!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

bookfiend said:


> I know how you feel, I used to fly into Salt Lake City allot, and it seemed like half the people on the plane were mormon missionary's, bent on conversion. I stopped having a problem when I started carrying a book titled "Green Witchcraft" leaving the cover plainly visible. Its the only time Ive felt comfortable with a title or cover in public, like you all said, too many: comments, judgments, accusations, etc...
> I love my Kindle!!


hehe, great idea. I've never met any other religious group so bent on trying to convert a person.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

akjak said:


> My mother and I are planning a trip to New Zealand next winter, and I plan to seriously test the endurance limits of the K2 battery... Ha ha ha.


You will love it! I had the opportunity to be in New Zealand in 2005, if DH and I ever win the lottery we are moving to the South Island of New Zealand - absolutely one of the most beautiful, friendly places I have ever been.

I wish I had had a Kindle during that 2-week trip. The airline weight restrictions were not as strict as they are now, but taking multiple books just was not an option. I didn't think it would be a problem, plenty of bookstores and everything in English, so I could just buy and discard (I always left a paperback in the nightstand drawer of a hotel when I finished it); but the price of paper products is so high in both Australia and New Zealand (and the exchange rate so down) that a normal-sized paperback was almost $20. If I had a Kindle then I would never have run out of reading material!


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

akjak said:


> Just before last year's vacation, I got obsessed with "one bagging" it while traveling. It means basically going anywhere for any length of time on just a single carry-on size bag. The best site to start reading about it is www.onebag.com


Akjac,

I'm a hard-core one bagger (esp. as a flight attendant). Here's a funny/interesting/odd site for no baggers http://sites.google.com/site/travelulcomp/

I've never bought any of his "reports". There was enough free info on his pages to make me giggle.

Deb


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

akjak said:


> Oh, and on topic: Yeah, I love the anonymity of Kindle books. However my better half likes to know what I'm reading (since he may want to read whatever it is), and now he's complaining


That's why my better half has a Kindle too.


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

speaking as a librarian -- i like the privacy element, too. it's nobody's dang business what anyone is reading, unless that reading person cares to share the information.

you can't judge a reader by what s/he is reading.

i do kind of wish there were a 'password' lock that one could set from the menu, like one turns on wireless. i wouldn't like to put a timer on it, like my ipod; but if i'm going to ever be away from my device -- visiting out of town friends, but only going sightseeing with a subset of them, for example -- i'd like a lockout feature.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I do enjoy the privacy element.........though it would be  nice to have an area to store certain things....I.E. Kama Sutra........i got it because it was free and read about 4 pages...laughed and tucked it away......of course it was still number 5 down the list when I showed my landlord my Kindle.......oy vey talk about "gee I hope He didn't see that!"


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

crebel said:


> You will love it! I had the opportunity to be in New Zealand in 2005, if DH and I ever win the lottery we are moving to the South Island of New Zealand - absolutely one of the most beautiful, friendly places I have ever been.
> 
> I wish I had had a Kindle during that 2-week trip. The airline weight restrictions were not as strict as
> they are now, but taking multiple books just was not an option. I didn't think it would be a problem, plenty of bookstores and everything in English, so I could just buy and discard (I always left a paperback in the nightstand drawer of a hotel when I finished it); but the price of paper products is so high in both Australia and New Zealand (and the exchange rate so down) that a normal-sized paperback was almost $20. If I had a Kindle then I would never have run out of reading material!


I went to New Zealand in 1994 and had a great time. I think that it is gorgeous. I am with you on the number of books that I left behind. that was one of the biggest reasons to get a kindle. To lighten the load of travel. Everyone talks about how you can't share books. I read more than my friends or family anyway so I was the one doing most of the sharing anyway.


----------

